# Leerzeichen-Problem bei Verzeichnispfad



## pc-world (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem File.

```
File meineDatei = new File(getClass().getResource("wasweissich.txt").getFile());
```
Wenn ich das Programm ausführe, kommt, dass die Datei nicht gefunden werden kann.
Und zwar darum, weil Windows die Leerzeichen, die im Verzeichnispfad kommen, durch %20 ersetzt werden.

Wie kann man das verhindern?
Oder muss man Java %20 durch ein Leerzeichen ersetzen lassen?


----------



## Guest (30. Mai 2008)

pc-world hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit einem File.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mai 2008)

Das ist eine Resource aus einem jar?
Resourcen sind keine Dateien, getFile bringt also wenig.


----------



## pc-world (30. Mai 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist eine Resource aus einem jar?
> Resourcen sind keine Dateien, getFile bringt also wenig.



Nicht in einem JAR.
Das getFile() habe ich nur hinzugefügt, weil sich ansonsten nichts kompilieren lies...

Wie muss ich es sonst machen?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mai 2008)

Warum getResource wenn die Datei gar nicht in einem jar ist?


----------



## pc-world (31. Mai 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum getResource wenn die Datei gar nicht in einem jar ist?



Kommt später in ein JAR.

Und außerdem macht mir Eclipse Probleme, weil er es von wo anders starte als ich mit der Terminal, deswegen mach ich es mit getResource().

Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## pc-world (31. Mai 2008)

Tritt bei euch das Problem mit den Leerzeichen im Class-Path nicht auf (s. bei meinem ersten Post)?


----------



## pc-world (7. Jun 2008)

Habe das ganze jetzt so gelöst:


```
File meineDatei = new File(getClass().getResource("test.txt").getFile());
meineDatei = new File(String.valueOf(meineDatei).replace("%20", " "));
```


----------

